# most reliable used stump grinder



## jsk

Well I lost my sub contractor for doing stumps he left the state and took his stuff with him.. Im not up to date on stump grinders so im wondering what is the most reliable and easy to work on in the 5 to 10 thousand range. there are alot of grinder out there now so i want to buy the right one.
thanks
jason


----------



## arbor pro

vermeer sc252 has been a great grinder for me. I'm a piss poor mechanic and have had to do only regular maintenance on my machine so far (400 hours) with no repairs needed.

You can find one a few years old with 500 hours for $5-8k depending on your area and overall condition of the machine. Ebay always has a bunch of them from rental centers but I'd try to find a single-owner machine. Rentals get a lot of abuse from people who know nothing about proper operation and the rental shop owners keep the teeth dull because the renters just dull them up right away anyways. Short of it is, a rental unit with 500 hours will likely have significantly more wear than a single-owner unit with 500 hours.

As for teeth - a machine with the sandvik wheel or with greenteeth will cut much better than the standard vermeer (old style) teeth or rayco super teeth and are much much easier to change out.

good luck.


----------



## jsk

*stump grinder*

It does seem like alot of guys run the 252. I would like to get a diesel but the mostly seem to be gas motors. 

thamks
jason


----------



## arbor pro

In the $5-10k range, it's going to be a stretch to get a diesel on a self-propelled unit. You can find older tow-behind diesels in that range but they're going to have some use on them. I have a vermeer 665a with the Deutz diesel 65hp engine and it's amazing how well it works for its age (1981)but I can't get that grinder into the tight spots the sc252 can go. So, if I had to choose between one or the other and had only $5-10k to spend, it's hands-down the sc252 for me. It might be slower on the bigger stumps but I can at least do them; whereas, the large towable has a limited use and is only good in larger areas.

Ideally, a diesel-powered self-propelled unit would be the way to go but you aren't going to find one for under $10k unless it's shelled.

scott


----------



## lxt

second that on the SC 252, great machine & reliable to no end! we just modded ours up a bit & with the new yellow jacket teeth on it......DAM, night & Day difference!

Good luck.



LXT................


----------



## lone wolf

252 vermeer had it 5 years now its paid off and still works great not falling apart like the rayco.


----------



## jsk

*stump grinder*

It sounds like the 252 is definatly the way to go for a stump grinder. Ill have to take my time and keep watching for a decent one. do you guys have a motor prefrence for the gas motors. 
jason


----------



## lone wolf

jsk said:


> It sounds like the 252 is definatly the way to go for a stump grinder. Ill have to take my time and keep watching for a decent one. do you guys have a motor prefrence for the gas motors.
> jason



the kohler on my 252 runs way better than the honda on the rayco.


----------



## stumper63

252's only come with Kohlers for a long time now, and only option for last six years is the 27hp from the factory.

Some guys have put on 35hp Briggs & Stratton Vanguard's, takes minimal modding I hear.


----------



## lone wolf

the kohler is the best engine 
i ever run on one of them it starts when cold idles well tuned perfect.I dont think anything is better i.m.h.o.


----------



## coolbrze

The Vermeer 252 is probably the most popular mid-size stumper out there. W/ that being said, we really liked ours but upgraded to a new Carlton 2500-4 a few years back. IMO - it's much difference better than a 252, although you can't go wrong w/ either!


----------



## mckeetree

What about the 352's.


----------



## a_lopa

A rayco 1672 hd tow behind best bang for the buck and tough.


----------



## TreeClimber57

For the money tough to beat the Vermeer SC252.. will pay for itself many times over and keep on going. Minimal care.. but take care of it.. and it will take care of you.


----------



## Bigstumps

I know this will offend a lot of the Vermeer users on here and maybe the entire Dutch population - but the Vermeer 252 was the worst of the four self propelled machines I've owned - and it isn't even close.

Before you all "flame" me and tie me to a stake - I know you all have made a ton of money - so did I - I made a ton with a 630 also - which by todays standards it a POS - the Wisconsin engine, the little tires, the short tongue extension - but in its day it made me a lot of money. I still have a 672.

Compare the specs to the Rayco, Carlton, or Bandit and you will see what I mean. 

And for all of you that don't agree - have you ever run the others?? 

I know there is a Vermeer dealer in every town and they probably outsell all the others combined - but that doesn't make them better - just means they have more customers (like those on this forum) that will justify their purchases.


----------



## Afmedstubben

I have a rayco 1631 with 312 hours on it, and i haven't had anything fallen off  I'm not saying it is a better machine than the other brands, but i have been very pleased with it, and recommend it.

Kind regards
Johnny


----------



## Oly's Stump

Myself I agree with BigStumps...


----------



## Bryan LaPrad

http://hartford.craigslist.org/for/1927694493.html 

is that a decent price for that machine? obviously id have to take a look at it and check it out to make sure nothing was wrong with it.


----------



## lxt

Oly's Stump said:


> Myself I agree with BigStumps...




well then that makes you both wrong!!! I have ran other machines, bandit & carlton....they are fine machines, BUT....for the money, reliability factor, ease of maintenance, weight, width, etc... you can not beat the 252!! it..hands down is the best bang for the buck.

try pushing that carlton or bandit around when something breaks, try getting parts same day for those machines......they`re fine machines but but in no way do they even come close to the 252.........!


LXT............


----------



## lone wolf

lxt said:


> well then that makes you both wrong!!! I have ran other machines, bandit & carlton....they are fine machines, BUT....for the money, reliability factor, ease of maintenance, weight, width, etc... you can not beat the 252!! it..hands down is the best bang for the buck.
> 
> try pushing that carlton or bandit around when something breaks, try getting parts same day for those machines......they`re fine machines but but in no way do they even come close to the 252.........!
> 
> 
> LXT............



I agree


----------



## Mikecutstrees

Iv'e put 300 hours on mine. Only changed oil and teeth. I'm very happy with my SC252..... Mike


----------



## Donald A

A little off topic, but, does Vermeer still make the SC 130. I know praxis makes one just like the Vermeer SC 130.
I just picked up a used Vermeer SC 130 on ebay for 700.00. It is a little rough but for the cost I can't complain.
I am a home owner and will use it around my and my son's property.


----------



## Mikecutstrees

Praxis was just bought by TORO. Check the Vermeer website and see if they still offer the 130. Good luck

Mike


----------



## Donald A

I called praxis and was told they were bought by Toro. I was told i could continue to order directly through Praxis until about the end of Dec, then would need to go through a Toro dealer. 
I couldn't find any info on the SC 130 on Vermeer site. My main concern was getting grinding wheels. After researching i think i will go with the Multi-tip system.
Don't know the cost of the wheel and cutters yet, will research it.


----------



## Juicemang

Hey jsk, I'm in Michigan and have a good little stumper for sale. Bandit 2100, 28hp diesel, 675 hours. See it here http://www.arboristsite.com/pp-classifieds/showproduct.php?product=5308&cat=20


----------

